# Just some common obstructions



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

I run plow truck for my local School district Plowing one building.
Some fun things to plow around.

1) A Construction trailer right in the way.
2) The PITA Bus loading circle, Quarter it and back up on the side walks.
3) A van and Bus, Now if I could get them to park together. LOL
Black truck is mine.

Had a few inches here and there. Dusting or a foot I get called.
Then they sand when done.

Work truck is a '05 f 350SD gasser w/ a 8.5" fisher.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

just the joys of plowing!


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

our company makes us get out and hand shovel around vehicles... feel lucky! haha


----------

